# Elgin Show & Shine 2012



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Any one attending this show on the 3rd of June?

We are looking for cars to use as examples of our work and a possible 50/50 motor.

Anyone interested in reieving a discounted detail for this event. Please do get in touch.

Also be good to see who is all attanding. What stands your going to be on? Also to put some names to faces before the show.

Alan


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

elgin show and shine?

be all tractors wont it


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> elgin show and shine?
> 
> be all tractors wont it


No! There'll be sheep as well.

And maybe a goat.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha.. are the sheep elgins version of the nice looking women you get at normal car shows...

know what you kintore lot are like


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm not originally from kintore so don't go tarring me with that brush!


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Take my car, heavily swirled and solid vw paint


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Take Alan's DW punto it's about as quick as a tractor


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Clark @ PB said:


> I'm not originally from kintore so don't go tarring me with that brush!


yes but the wellies with ankle clamps on the front come as part of the deal as you cross the border into kintore


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Is it usually a big meet?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Take Alan's DW punto it's about as quick as a tractor


Don't diss tractors, they'd leave the clunge mobile standing.....


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Ha amazing the banter in one evening!

Last year was poor. The cars and the turn out. 

Apparently the cooper park version a lot better. The organisers seems to have a lot going on. Should be good opertunity to meet the local community (I mean sheep)

You laugh but I was at the nairn show last year. Some very shiney tractors.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> yes but the wellies with ankle clamps on the front come as part of the deal as you cross the border into kintore


You just shove the back legs down the wellies no need to waste money, the clamps would just draw attention anyway....:lol:

Bit far for me to attend...


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

james_death said:


> You just shove the back legs down the wellies no need to waste money, the clamps would just draw attention anyway....:lol:


:lol:


----------



## wickedredc2 (Feb 1, 2010)

how much cars is poor to you ??


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

It it was because it was in the town. So there was limited space. 

Didn't also only two or three clubs arrived with 3-4 cars each I believe. 

Hopefully this year shall be a lot better going from what the organisers has been saying. 

Plus we will be there.


----------



## wickedredc2 (Feb 1, 2010)

hmm will see about this as i could get a fair few cars there but if it wasnt good people would be dissapointed lol


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

TSG?

Give ne a pm and I will pass on the organisers details.so you can get in touch with him. 

I've nothing to do with the event just having a stand. 

Alan.


----------



## wickedredc2 (Feb 1, 2010)

TSG indeed  

got the info have just emailed the guy so once ive got the info i need ill take it from there : )


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Will be in attendance..


...my car wont


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Will be in attendance..
> 
> ...my car wont


That because his car has already been detailed hasn't Alan


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Elgin has a car show? Never new that. Since when?


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

I should be there  just need to get the car machine polished...hint hint.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I would be interested. When is it? Thanks.


----------



## wickedredc2 (Feb 1, 2010)

this was posted on the TSG forum : http://trackandstreetgrampian.com/s...-motorfun-show-n-shine-2012&p=21115#post21115


----------

